# A few pics to pass the time



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Here are a few pic to help you pass the time.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Two more


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Teaser !

You are _so_ cruel......thanks ! ;-)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Conan has mighty nippies!!


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Robert


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

I want e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g! :tongue:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Everything except the Eye for me, thanks... It's all awesome styrene (and resin) goodness though!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Any Pictures of the new Dracula? This is going to look pretty cool along with my Mummy, Frankenstein, Invisible Man, Dr.J and all my Aurora Classics :thumbsup:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I don't remember the Dracula being on display.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Yes they are doing more of the Monster Scenes!!! I wish I had them for the contest!!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

hankster said:


> I don't remember the Dracula being on display.


Could be the sculpt isnt quite finished? or maybe they are waiting for approval from the Lugosi estate (maybe more likely?) I was really hoping to see a pic. But it probably wont be too much longer, and I'm sure as usual, it will be worth the wait. I'm excited!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

wonderful things coming to us ! 
thanks for the pics Hankster .
hb


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Thanks for the pics, hank! :thumbsup:

I want to see more details of that Flying Sub Accessory Kit on the left of the last photo!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

What fun!
Thanks for sharing your pics.
Congrats to the guys at Moebius on their fantastic news. Hoo-ha!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics! So much modelly goodness to look forward to!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Amazing job on the jupiter 2.
I guess this is a Lunar Model 16" kit, isn't it?


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

No, that's the 18" styrene Jupiter II that Moebius are releasing around December.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Ooops!! What a mistake!

I didn't know that there already was one kit finished and painted (althoug the elevator cage seemed to good to be from LM, I thought it was an extremely good LM J2 interior upgraded by the modeler). 

By the way, the sofit removal makes easier the interior view.

Hey hankster would you have pics from the flight deck console?

Thanks


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I really like the built up pics of the J2 upper deck. One thing that it shows that with a minimum (relatively speaking) of effort, you get an excellent result that should make most folks very happy with the kit. I've been known for bashing the PL version due to the lack of detailing and the proportions used on the interiors, but the Moebius version really makes up for that. At this point, I'm convinced that even though the price is higher, so is the quality of the kit. Well worth the money spent in my book.

Bryan


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Those are the only pics that I took.

The J2 was in a display case and didn't want to touch it to turn it around... least I drop it


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Do you know who painted it?
If the work had been made by someone from Moebius I think that we could say that we already have an oficial painting reference.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would venture to say that Dave painted it but I don't know that for sure.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures.

The Conan scupt painted really makes me want to build and paint it and the detail work on the Jupiter 2 interior is REALLY good.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

If the J-2 Build-up is complete, perhaps Moebius could post a set of Pics after I Hobby.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Man this is the best year yet! I have not seen this many cool reissues and new kits announced at one time!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

This is great! :thumbsup: WW, Conan and the final pieces for the Monster Scenes. This is just swell!  

~RK~


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Everything looks really cool. Thanks for the pics, Hank. 

Sean


----------



## gimijimi (Jun 23, 2008)

*Thanks !*

Thank you for sharing the pics. The ones of the Jupiter 2 are amazing. (After waiting 40-years. Finally.)


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

hankster said:


> Here are a few pic to help you pass the time.


Hmmm...Conan looks like a COIE Cover homage...Maybe try redoing them as Superman and Supergirl?

I just Wonder why Diana is roping an octopus? Why did they set up the original sculpture like that?

The rest looks pretty darn good.:wave:

Be well.

Greg


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Actually, the Conan cover came out a few years before the Crises cover - Though I like your idea of trying to convert Conan into Superman :thumbsup:


----------

